# Jay Cutler Settles Supplement Company Lawsuit



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

??* Mr. Olympia Jay Cutler has settled a lawsuit claiming a nutritional supplement company used his image without permission. The terms of Cutler’s settlement with Omaha, Nebraska-based NDS Nutritional Products Inc. were not revealed in court papers released Monday. The 34-year-old Las Vegas resident filed suit in July 2006 in Los Angeles Superior Court claiming [...]

*Read More...*


----------

